# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] How do I split a chart legend into 2 columns?

## katew100

The legend in my chart has about 8 items and I cannot get them to split into
two columns. The legend is subsequently very tall and has to go at the bottom
of the chart as company standard so is making the chart look unprofessional.
Can anybody help?

----------


## Andy Pope

Hi,

The layout of items in the legend is automatically determined by the
height and width of the legend box.
You will need to make the legend width enough to display the legend
entrys text for both columns.

Move the legend over to the left and make it as wide as possible. This
should then display columns, if it will fit. You can then reduce the
size to something more appropriate but up to the point a single column
appears.

Cheers
Andy

katew100 wrote:
> The legend in my chart has about 8 items and I cannot get them to split into
> two columns. The legend is subsequently very tall and has to go at the bottom
> of the chart as company standard so is making the chart look unprofessional.
> Can anybody help?

--

Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
http://www.andypope.info

----------

